# Journey home with new puppy



## BeachBob (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi,

We collect our new puppy (Finn) on Saturday and have a long journey home - 4 hours-ish (and thats just with us in the car - let a alone a puppy).

I've had horror stories from my sister about her retriever puppy being sick for the whole journey - and that was only an hour.  

We are trying to be as prepared as possible... my partner's lap, blankets, crate, toys, water, newspapers, dry food, wipes.

We would welcome any advice on how to get through this with as little trauma for Finn and for us.

Many thanks in advance!
Finn's Mum and Dad


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You will probably find that with a warm lap and someone to cuddle he will sleep most of the way. You sound pretty organised for all eventualities, Don't bother with the food, it may well make him sick while travelling.
Try to make sure puppy has an opportunity to wee/poo before you leave and head for home


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

We had a 3 hrs journey home. One of us sat in back seat with Millie and we put her in a travel basket with the door open (facing to the side not to the front of the car). That way we she could like down and we could touch her. We also took her out and held her too.

She was so scared suddenly being taken from her family, she just wanted contact and cuddles. She wouldn't eat, wee or drink a thing. Just cuddles.

No sick.


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

Brought Baxter home 2 weeks ago. I went for him myself so needed to use the crate.
He cried for the first 10 minutes but slept most of the way.
My journey was about 3 and a half hours.
You'll be fine


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I had a 3.5 hour journey home with Bertie and he was in a travel crate on the back seat. I put a training pad in the bottom of the crate with a towel on top and then he had a soft toy that had been with his mum and litter mates to snuggle up to. He cryed for about 10 mins initially and then went to sleep for pretty much the whole journey home only waking when I was about 20 mins from hom. He didn't mess or anything and was as good as gold. Each dog is different but I'm sure you will be fine getting your little chap home. I can't wait to see some photos of him.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We had about a 2 hour journey when we collected Beau last year (mainly due to the sat nav directing me towards London instead of Norwich ) and she just slept on her scent blanket whilst being cuddled by my daughter. Good luck with the journey and I am sure you will be fine


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

We also had a 4 hour drive with Freddy. The breeder had made sure he hadn't eaten before we arrived, she gave us a blanket that had been in with him and his litter mates/mum and I had lots of towels on my lap in case of accidents.

He panicked a bit for about the first 10-15 minutes of the journey and scratched me quite badly (it was summer, so I wasn't well covered!) but I just wrapped a towel around my neck (bit like poncho) and talked to him calmly and kept stroking him. He then settled down on my lap and snoozed for most of the journey home.

We did have to stop for some food (for us) as we had driven 4 hours to collect him, picked him up, and drove straight back home again  but he was as good as gold. No accidents, no sick and we didn't need to let him out for a wee.

I think every dog is different, but you sound well prepared and if its possible for your breeder not to feed your puppy before you collect, I am sure you will be just fine.

Good luck and welcome to the joys of owning a cockapoo!! x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

We only had an hour and a half or so journey home with Polly, but I let my husband drive my car (!!) and she slept on my lap the whole way home without any concern whatsoever. Never did seem to miss her mum or litter mates. So little and sweet! Then!!!!  Hope she stops growing soon! She is very, very occasionally sick on journeys since then, but other times is fine. Trying to work out the difference between the two happenings.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a three hour journey home with Betty, most of the journey she was just
really excited and wanted to look out of the window but did settle in her crate for about the last half hour. It sounds like you are well prepared for every eventuality and will be fine.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You sound very well prepared 
We had a 5 1/2 hour journey home, Izzy was in the back with my teenage kids, cuddled on their laps, or in her bed beside them. She was absolutely fine


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca was upset for about 5 mins but think she sensed I was anxious and upset taking her from her mummy. It was a roasting hot day and on the 3 hr drive she didn't move once and I was so sweaty lol but no hitches as I talked to her and stroked and cuddled her. You will be fine good luck


----------

